# wtoolsa error



## amber_l (May 18, 2004)

I continuously get the error message: "wtoolsa has caused an error in Kernel32.dll" What does this mean and how can I fix it!!??


----------



## Don77 (Apr 12, 2004)

Could you download HiJackThis from here http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html Create a folder on the C: drive called C:\HJT. 
You can do this by going to My Computer (Windows key+e) then double click on C: then right click and select New then Folder and name it hjt. 
Unzip HijackThis into this folder. Launch Hijack This, then press Scan, and press Save Log

This will generate a text file that will list all running processes, all applications that are loaded automatically when you start Windows, and more.
Most things are harmless and needed so don't make any changes.
post a log here please

Don


----------



## amber_l (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for your reply, much appreciated, however, the error window doesn't go away and there were TONS of things on the "scan log" and have no clue what those things mean!! Do you happen to have any further information?  

Thanks very much!

Amber


----------



## Don77 (Apr 12, 2004)

after you run HJT click save log it will open into a note pad, copy it and paste it here in this post


Don


----------



## tracyw (May 20, 2004)

Hi, I have this same problem and I am also unsure what to do??? please help me!!is this a virus??


----------



## Don77 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Tracey,
Could you follow the insruction and post a HJT log please.

Don


----------



## amber_l (May 18, 2004)

Here is the log. Boy, if I only knew what all of this stuff meant. . . . . yeah right!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 6:37:07 PM, on 5/20/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\WINTOOLS\WSUP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTIVE\MOTMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\GMT\GMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PRECISIONTIME\PRECISIONTIME.EXE
C:\COREL\SUITE8\PROGRAMS\DAD8.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTUIT\QUICKBOOKS PRO\COMPONENTS\QBAGENT\QBDAGENT2002.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DATE MANAGER\DATEMANAGER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SONY CORPORATION\IMAGE TRANSFER\SONYTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPWPSW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMMON32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\HJT\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=99
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=99
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=99
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSB.DLL
F1 - win.ini: load=HPWHRC.EXE
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63B78BC1-A711-4D46-AD2F-C581AC420D41} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\BTIEIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] C:\Program Files\Motive\motmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alogserv] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\alogserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe" /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinTools] C:\Program Files\Common files\WinTools\WToolsA.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WinTools] C:\Program Files\Common files\WinTools\WToolsA.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /startmonitor
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
O4 - Startup: Corel Desktop Application Director 8.LNK = C:\Corel\Suite8\Programs\DAD8.EXE
O4 - Startup: QuickBooks 2002 Delivery Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks Pro\Components\QBAgent\qbdagent2002.exe
O4 - Startup: Date Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
O4 - Startup: Image Transfer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Dell Home (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://wdownload.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {26E8361F-BCE7-4F75-A347-98C88B418322} - http://download.websearch.com/Dnl/T_99/QDow.cab


----------



## tracyw (May 20, 2004)

thank you so much for your reply. i have done the scan and deleted the files i was told to by the tech guys so here is my new log...hope i have done it right?Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 11:02:58 AM, on 21-May-04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\WINTOOLS\WSUP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES\CONTENT.IE5\WD8RFKRA\HIJACKTHIS[1].EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=50023
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=50023
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=50023
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSB.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSB.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_1_5_0.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN TOOLBAR\01.01.1629.0\EN-US\MSNTB.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinTools] C:\Program Files\Common files\WinTools\WToolsA.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WinTools] C:\Program Files\Common files\WinTools\WToolsA.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\win32ie4.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_1_5_0.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi_416.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! MahJong Solitaire - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/mjst3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dots - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dtt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {26E8361F-BCE7-4F75-A347-98C88B418322} - http://dst.trafficsyndicate.com/Dnl/T_50023/QDow.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {DD3641E5-A9CF-11D1-9AA1-444553540000} (Surround Video V3.0 Control Object) - http://www.bluewaters.com.au/svideo3.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://antu.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38012.8710300926
O16 - DPF: {9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4} (ZoneAxRcMgr Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binGame/ZAxRcMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## Lobos (Mar 22, 2004)

tracyw please start a new thread so as not to cause confusion with amber_l log


----------



## Lobos (Mar 22, 2004)

hi amber_l

goto add and remove programs in your

PrecisionTime.exe
DateManager.exe
gator
gain

reboot

*Click here* to download AdAware 6 181

Run *AdAware* 
Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file *01R306 19.05.2004* by clicking *Check for updates now,* and following the prompts.

Now to set it up for optimum performance...

Make sure the following settings are configured. Remember that *ON=**GREEN*.

From main window click *Start | Activate in-depth scan*.

Then click *Use custom scanning options | Customize* and have these options switched *ON*...

*Scan within archives
Scan active processes
Scan registryDeep scan registry
Scan my IE Favourites for banned URLs
Scan my host-files*

Then click the *Settings* button.. (the gear icon on the top row) then *Tweak | Scanning engine* and check..

*Unload recognised processes during scanning. 
Cleaning engine.
Let windows remove files in use at next reboot.*

and uncheck..

*Automatically try to unregister objects prior to deletion.*

Then click *Proceed*, to save your settings.

Now click the *Scan* button.

When scan is finished, check the little box to the left of each entry to select them for removal, and get rid of them
Restart your computer

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.3

Then go *Click here* and download Spybot Search & Destroy 1.3

Install the program and launch it.

Before scanning press *Online* and *Search for Updates.*

Click *Check for Problems* and when the scan is finished let Spybot fix/remove *all* it finds marked in *RED*.

Restart your computer.

come back and post a new log


----------



## amber_l (May 18, 2004)

Lobos ~ Thanks for your reply, however, am I supposed to add or delete the programs you listed or what am I supposed to do. I am non-computer person to say the least and not sure I understand what I"m supposed to do.


----------



## Lobos (Mar 22, 2004)

remove them , delete them


----------



## sistafatti (Feb 18, 2004)

I downloaded Adware 6 and then received the same error message so thought there was a bug in the program. When I closed the error window it would immediately pop up again despite repeatedly closing the window. I did a search for Wtoolssa. When I found the folder where it was located, I deleted the file and the error window stopped popping up continually. Try the "search" as I did and delete the file and hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## amboustany (May 22, 2004)

hi guys 
i was reading all ur replies to amber because i had the same error message! when i turn on my pc a message telling me that i have an invalid page with kernel32.dll. i downloaded HIJACK THIS and scan. i received a text file but i didn't know what to do or how to delete! please can someone help me? because i'm in a hurry i pasted all the message here 
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 01:51:00 PM, on 5/22/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2479.0001)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVSYNMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\WINTOOLS\WSUP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SM56HLPR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\DPI\DPI.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TOPRO\TPPOLL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PCS\PCSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\RULAUNCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVCONSOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSA.EXE
C:\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.search-explorer.net/search_page.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.search-explorer.net/search_page.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=40
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ml.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.search-explorer.net/search_page.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.search-explorer.net/search_page.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=40
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Cyberia
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:9220
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=40
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSB.DLL
O2 - BHO: MediaLoads Enhanced - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIALOADS ENHANCED\ME2.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63B78BC1-A711-4D46-AD2F-C581AC420D41} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\BTIEIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D6DFF6D8-B94B-4720-B730-1C38C7065C3B} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\BTLINK\BTLINK.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_2.0.108-deleon.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_2.0.108-deleon.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaLoads Installer] "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdac_runonce] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dpi] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\DPI\DPI.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPPOLL] C:\Program Files\TOPRO\TPPOLL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pcsv] C:\WINDOWS\system32\pcs\pcsvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinTools] C:\Program Files\Common files\WinTools\WToolsA.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Machine Debug Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WinTools] C:\Program Files\Common files\WinTools\WToolsA.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [eBlom Internet Banking Recovery] "C:\Program Files\eBlom_IntBnk\etdirrcv.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\RuLaunch.exe" /STARTMONITOR
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_2.0.108-DELEON.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_2.0.108-DELEON.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_2.0.108-DELEON.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_2.0.108-DELEON.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_2.0.108-DELEON.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\win32ie4.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/ym/yiebio5_0_2_7.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {26E8361F-BCE7-4F75-A347-98C88B418322} - http://dst.trafficsyndicate.com/Dnl/T_40/QDow.cab

thanks for in advance


----------



## kitkat186 (May 22, 2004)

Hello, this is my first post, but I am having the same wtoolsa problem. I downloaded HJT, but I can't copy the log. I have no clue what I am doing wrong.  If anyone could help, I would very much appreciate it. 

P.S. I am glad my search landed me here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

kitkat186, Welcome to TSG!!

You need to start your own thread when you post your log. OK? 

Open your HJT log, it should open in Notepad. Go to Edit (in the menu), select "Select All", Edit again, this time select "copy". Then you Post that in the thread you've started and press Post Quick Reply.


----------



## lefty_ecw (May 22, 2004)

Hi, I continue to get the error message wtoolsa also and would like some help on what to do next. I have created a folder on the hjt and have it saved. Any help would be very much welcomed.


----------



## lefty_ecw (May 22, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 5:04:57 PM, on 5/22/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\WINTOOLS\WSUP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\START MENU\PROGRAMS\STARTUP\WINMXDOWNLOADWINMX3.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SIERRA\PLANNER\PLNRNOTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YMSGR_TRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES\CONTENT.IE5\2XGJUPIH\HIJACKTHIS[1].EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=%tb_id
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://nfl.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=%tb_id
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.searchalot.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=%tb_id
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {D6DFF6D8-B94B-4720-B730-1C38C7065C3B} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\BTLINK\BTLINK.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63B78BC1-A711-4D46-AD2F-C581AC420D41} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\BTIEIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D6DFF6D8-B94B-4720-B730-1C38C7065C3B} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\BTLINK\BTLINK.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4CEBBC6B-5CEE-4644-80CF-38980BAE93F6} - C:\WINDOWS\IEXPLORR23.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6B12DABB-0B7C-44FA-B0B3-4BAFF3790256} - C:\WINDOWS\IEXPLORR24.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\WINTOOLS\WTOOLSB.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mdac_runonce] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinTools] C:\Program Files\Common files\WinTools\WToolsA.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [winmodem] WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WinTools] C:\Program Files\Common files\WinTools\WToolsA.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: WinMXDownloadWinMX3.exe
O4 - Startup: Event Planner Reminders Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sierra\Planner\PLNRnote.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Search the Internet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Searchalot (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Downloads (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0309.cab
O16 - DPF: {405BBF5B-2FD8-4614-AC51-D8566F635B94} (SafeWallet Class) - http://64.69.77.23/SafeCommon/downloads/WalletCab.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {26E8361F-BCE7-4F75-A347-98C88B418322} - http://dst.trafficsyndicate.com/Dnl/T_42/QDow.cab


----------



## lefty_ecw (May 22, 2004)

thanks for the help so far also.


----------



## Lobos (Mar 22, 2004)

Lefty ecw look here your alredy getting help here

http://forums.techguy.org/t231565.html


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

Take a look at Start> Run and type msconfig , start-ups and see if there 
is any reference to anything looking like it there. If so uncheck the entry 
and re-boot, OR, if you look in SpyBot S&D, Advanced settings, tools, start-up and 
if the entry is there DON'T put a check mark in the box, just highlight the entry 
and then click on the red X at the top to delete it.

Then open regedit (in the run window) and look for the Run, RunServices keys, etc 
and see if you can see any reference to this thing.

I don't know enough about this Wintools problem to say for sure that you can just 
delete the files and folder, (Sometimes these programs alter other necessary files.) 
BUT, if you go into safe mode and Cut and move the Folder and its files into a TEMPOR 
Folder, and rename any .exe files to .eoe (o for off) (like .dol for a turned off 
.dll file or .tot for a .txt file.)(So you can remember what they were.) then re-boot 
and see if this problem persists.

Just be very careful in the Registry and make sure you back it up first by running 
scanregw in the Run window a couple of times.

That is a fix I found on another site that seems to be working as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## fs80 (May 25, 2004)

open notepad and also open the folder where your log file is saved. right click your mouse on your log file and drag it to the notepad area. your log file will appear. you then go to edit and select all , then right click on the highlighted area and choose cut, then go to this forum and click in the forum response area, then right click and select paste.


----------

